# Best Printer Brand



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2019)

Looking for a new printer.  Have had mine a few years and it refuses to go to the copy menu anymore.  It's an Epson and I will never buy another one.  I just smacked mine out of frustration...lol  

Can anyone recommend a good brand?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2019)

Staples has the brand I like

Email what I want printed

Go in

There it is


They have yet to run outa ink


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 27, 2019)

Use to have an Epson, but both of us now have Canon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Staples has the brand I like
> 
> Email what I want printed
> 
> ...


Is that a "Staples" brand?



ClassicRockr said:


> Use to have an Epson, but both of us now have Canon.


I understand.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 27, 2019)

Hewlett Packard used to be good. I've had several of their brand because I liked to upgrade my equipment. Now, I have a Canon because it prints pictures which I do myself. If it hadn't been for this feature, I would have another HP but I liked the features of the Canon the last time rather than the HP features. I've had it about a year or more and it is doing great!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Is that a "Staples" brand?



I was being a bit facetious 

I let Staples do all my printing

They're very good at it

I've actually saved money

and

No ink
No paper
No jams
No printer taking up space
Nothing outdated

No frustration


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 27, 2019)

I've had two HP inkjets.  The first one lasted 11 years with some minor repair.  The second one died in less than a year.  I don't need color printing, and I hate messing with ink cartridges.  I got a Brother laser printer at Office Depot for $60 on sale and I love it.  It will do both sides of a sheet automatically and fast and the prints are razor sharp.  The toner lasts a long time and I can get replacements for a little over $20 each.  I would never buy another inkjet.  Color prints are cheap online if I need them.

Don


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> Hewlett Packard used to be good. I've had several of their brand because I liked to upgrade my equipment. Now, I have a Canon because it prints pictures which I do myself. If it hadn't been for this feature, I would have another HP but I liked the features of the Canon the last time rather than the HP features. I've had it about a year or more and it is doing great!


I have had HP too and can't recall what went wrong with the last one.  Thinking of a Canon.  Thanks.


Gary O' said:


> I was being a bit facetious
> 
> I let Staples do all my printing
> 
> ...


I print stuff off the net so can't do that at Staples, at least I don't think I can.  But thanks.



Grampa Don said:


> I've had two HP inkjets.  The first one lasted 11 years with some minor repair.  The second one died in less than a year.  I don't need color printing, and I hate messing with ink cartridges.  I got a Brother laser printer at Office Depot for $60 on sale and I love it.  It will do both sides of a sheet automatically and fast and the prints are razor sharp.  The toner lasts a long time and I can get replacements for a little over $20 each.  I would never buy another inkjet.  Color prints are cheap online if I need them.
> 
> Don


I am thinking of a laser jet.  Always liked them and saw some very reasonable on Amazon today.  Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 27, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Looking for a new printer.  Have had mine a few years and* it refuses to go to the copy menu anymore.*  It's an Epson and I will never buy another one.  I just smacked mine out of frustration...lol
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good brand?



Until you settle on a new printer try scanning the document into your computer instead of copying it, save it and then pull up the saved document and print it.

Just a thought! layful:nthego:


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Looking for a new printer.  Have had mine a few years and it refuses to go to the copy menu anymore.  It's an Epson and I will never buy another one.  I just smacked mine out of frustration...lol
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good brand?



Ruthanne, have you tried shutting it down and then turning it back on and searching for updates?  Sometimes printers act up because your computer has updated its operating system and the printers drivers haven't kept up.


----------



## win231 (Apr 27, 2019)

I've had two HP's for over 12 years - one LaserJet 1300 black & white & one color laser.  Both work perfectly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2019)

We have an HP Envy 4502.  We don't print out too many things and nothing like photos, etc.  The printer has been working good for years, but even though we rarely use it, I find I have to replace the ink cartridges at least once a year.  Once ours dies, I might consider getting a laser printer like Don suggested, would save on ink money for sure. :dollar:


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I have had HP too and can't recall what went wrong with the last one.  Thinking of a Canon.  Thanks.
> I print stuff off the net so can't do that at Staples, at least I don't think I can.  But thanks.


Whatever you can attach to an email, Staples can print


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Looking for a new printer.  Have had mine a few years and it refuses to go to the copy menu anymore.  It's an Epson and I will never buy another one.  I just smacked mine out of frustration...lol
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good brand?




Suggestion if copy mode doesn't work.

Go to start printers and select scanners and the printer

Scan the document as a BMP and save it to your desktop.

Print it. My copy doesn't function.

The best printer is the one with the cheapest cartridges. 

See if if you can find one on sale. They are basically all the same.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Until you settle on a new printer try scanning the document into your computer instead of copying it, save it and then pull up the saved document and print it.
> 
> Just a thought! layful:nthego:


My printer will not scan either.  It's a mess and no good anymore.  I will have to go to a store and make copies of the things I need.  Thanks anyways.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Suggestion if copy mode doesn't work.
> 
> Go to start printers and select scanners and the printer
> 
> ...


Mine won't scan either.  Have to go out to make a copy somewhere.  Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I was being a bit facetious
> 
> I let Staples do all my printing
> 
> ...



Except you have to go there to pick them up.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Mine won't scan either.  Have to go out to make a copy somewhere.  Thank you for your advice.



If scan doesn't work, get a new printer.  I just picked up an all wireless Canon for $39.00.  The cartridges are only half full.  They put different cartridges in on the printers for sale.  They make all their money on replacement cartridges.

I have found a way to refill the black cartridge on my Canon printer. It workds.  I dont fool around with color.

Color prints I do at the drug store.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2019)

About four years ago we were looking for a wireless all-in-one printer for our study.  We bought the one that had the features we wanted and physically fit into the space where we wanted it to go ... a Canon PIXMA MX922.  This printer is fairly easy to use and has decent print quality although it can be frustratingly slow at times.  Like most manufacturers, Canon charges an arm and a leg for their ink so I was using inexpensive third-party stuff.

A little over a year ago,  the print quality went downhill and I determined that the print head needed replacing.  A new print head cost over $100; a new printer was about $90, so I bought a new (identical) printer.  After installing the new machine, I decided to try cleaning the print head on the old printer.  It's a rather involved process but not difficult.  With the help of on-line videos I successfully cleaned and replaced the print head.  That printer is now carefully wrapped and sitting on a shelf in the basement.  Lesson learned.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 28, 2019)

Tommy said:


> About four years ago we were looking for a wireless all-in-one printer for our study.  We bought the one that had the features we wanted and physically fit into the space where we wanted it to go ... a Canon PIXMA MX922.  This printer is fairly easy to use and has decent print quality although it can be frustratingly slow at times.  Like most manufacturers, Canon charges an arm and a leg for their ink so I was using inexpensive third-party stuff.
> 
> A little over a year ago,  the print quality went downhill and I determined that the print head needed replacing.  A new print head cost over $100; a new printer was about $90, so I bought a new (identical) printer.  After installing the new machine, I decided to try cleaning the print head on the old printer.  It's a rather involved process but not difficult.  With the help of on-line videos I successfully cleaned and replaced the print head.  That printer is now carefully wrapped and sitting on a shelf in the basement.  Lesson learned.



Brings up an important point on buying a printer. How much is new ink. I learned that on my first color printer which required 3 different cartridges at abut 30 dollars each(also a Canon). I shop a printer I'm looking at price and availability of the replacement cartridge in the store I buy it.

Take parts and replacement cartridges/ink into account.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Ruthanne, have you tried shutting it down and then turning it back on and searching for updates?  Sometimes printers act up because your computer has updated its operating system and the printers drivers haven't kept up.


Butterfly, I believe the printer is broken.  It is Blue Tooth and not connected to the computer.  I smacked it a few times; may be why it is not working right anymore.  Never did like it and just want to put it in the "bin."  Thanks, though.  I have turned my computer off many times and no update comes up for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks so much everyone for your advice and ideas.  I just want this printer out of here soon.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 29, 2019)

Now. Can your computer work with a completely wireless printer? Or does it need a USB cable. The newer printers are wireless.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a Brother multifunction (print, fax, copy, scan) laser printer that I've had about 8 years.  It still works great.  I don't mess around with color either.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2019)

Thanks all for the brand and type recommendations.  Not looking on a solution on how to fix the printer as it worked at one time; all functions did.  I feel I smacked it too many times and broke it.  So, I'll be looking for a new one.  Thanks again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Didn't get a new printer yet.  Thought it was broken in some ways but I was able to copy something!  Yay.  I was fooling around with it and was very patient and it copied for me.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Looking for a new printer.  Have had mine a few years and it refuses to go to the copy menu anymore.  It's an Epson and I will never buy another one.  I just smacked mine out of frustration...lol
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good brand?



 I do love my HP Pro 8710... But you know what's scary, it's cheaper to buy a new printer every time like my sister, cuz the printer is a lot cheaper than the ink.... Go figure...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2019)




----------

